# Tecumseh Model ohh50 ohh55



## rmchandyman (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a Sherwin Williams Powerwasher with one of the above Tecumseh engines, (cant find a model number on engine. Operator manuel is for a OHH550 and OHH55, which is running very rich. I would like to know how to adjust the carb. to eliminate backfire and plug fowling from black soot. Thanks RMC


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

RMC, you can download the Tecumseh service manual for OHV engines which covers the ohh50 here:

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf

Give it a 'look-see' and then if you have any questions, post them back here!


----------

